# Beef Stew



## PamfromTx (Apr 9, 2021)

Beef stew in 100°F weather.  I set the c/a at 70.  lol  Tried uploading a video clip without success.  Sprinkled parsley at the end.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 9, 2021)

I love beef stew.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 9, 2021)

I'd love a recipe for the best beef stew in the world!


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2021)

We had Rancho Stew Wednesday night. It's just beef stew without the potatoes, served over egg noodles.  

The Spousal Equivalent remembers it fondly from his Navy days.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 9, 2021)

I haven't made beef stew in decades. In fact, hardly ever eat beef. Back when I was making it, I changed to making veal stew because the meat was more tender.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2021)

I really like beef stew but a lot of the time when I get the beef pieces at the store they seem tough.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Buy it in the can.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I'd love a recipe for the best beef stew in the world!


Put red wine in it, @Gaer


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I really like beef stew but a lot of the time when I get the beef pieces at the store they seem tough.


Cook longer, @Ruthanne . You can also cut the cubes to be smaller if they're too large.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 9, 2021)

I have it saved on hubby's laptop.  Will post later.  It was the best so far.  Not bragging either.  I used a chuck (boneless) roast and cut it in chunks.  Stew meat is too weird..  Simmered it for 4 hours on stove top.  I added peas to my serving too as hubby won't eat peas.  Told you he is a brat.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Cook longer, @Ruthanne . You can also cut the cubes to be smaller if they're too large.


I'll try cutting them up smaller and cooking longer, thanks!


----------



## Jules (Apr 9, 2021)

Last week I used the slow cooker because I knew the pieces were tough.  Red wine too.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I'd love a recipe for the best beef stew in the world!


I'd give you mine, Gaer, but I do not write my recipes down and simply improvise each time.  My son and his brother in law love mine.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 9, 2021)

https://www.thechunkychef.com/guinness-coffee-irish-beef-stew/


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 9, 2021)

*Brown the beef* –  if possible… I know it’s an extra step, but I love the extra flavor it adds!
*Use sturdy potatoes* – I love to use baby Yukon gold potatoes.  They’re so buttery, yet they are sturdy and hold up well to a long cooking time.  Plus, there’s no need to peel them, just halve or quarter them after washing.
*Use tomato paste in a tube* – Since you only need a little bit for this recipe, I find using tubed tomato paste easier than figuring out what to do with the remaining 5 oz of the can.
*The prunes *– are optional, but I highly recommend them.  Both the Guinness and the coffee can be a bit bitter, and the prunes really help alleviate that.
I did not use prunes, hubby would not have touched the stew.  LOL


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Yummy.


----------



## Knight (Apr 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I really like beef stew but a lot of the time when I get the beef pieces at the store they seem tough.


We use boneless chuck cut into small cubes. Don't have an actual recipe but one ingredient is red wine . After stewing we let it cool to be able to crystalize the grease, then remove that excess grease  

Rather than use the entire 3 or 4 lb. chuck roast we use what looks like a good quantity for the stew. It helps to cut off the excess fat in the chuck, and use the remaining chuck along with with lean pork  for sausage. 

It takes awhile to adjust to cooking for two so devising ways to make use of a variety of protein  that are on sale [ my economic side kicking in] plus having good go to already made frozen meals ready is more of a way to enjoy good meals than being frugal. 

If anyone has been to the boardwalk in Atlantic City & has a sausage sandwich in December you will understand how good one of those tastes when home made.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2021)

Knight said:


> We use boneless chuck cut into small cubes. Don't have an actual recipe but one ingredient is red wine . After stewing we let it cool to be able to crystalize the grease, then remove that excess grease
> 
> Rather than use the entire 3 or 4 lb. chuck roast we use what looks like a good quantity for the stew. It helps to cut off the excess fat in the chuck, and use the remaining chuck along with with lean pork  for sausage.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will try those tips.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm curious about your recipe with prunes, Guinness, coffee, etc...

I used to make a small version of Peg Bracken's Stay-a-bed Stew with one pound of beef or venison, no potato, a few mushrooms if I had them, etc...  I served it on a soup plate over mashed potatoes.

Stay-a-bed Stew Serves 6
2 pounds beef-stew meat, cubed
1 cup of sliced carrots
2 chopped onions
1 teaspoon salt, a big dash of pepper, and a good shot of Worcestershire sauce.
1 can cream of tomato soup, thinned with 1/2 can of water/wine (can substitute celery or mushroom soup thinned the same way)
1 big raw potato, cubed
1 bay leaf (optional)
1 cup of petite peas, frozen or canned

Mix all the ingredients, except the peas, in an oven-proof casserole that has tight-fitting lid. Cover and cook in a preheated 275-300 degree oven for 4 1/2 hours. Add peas and cook 1/2 hour longer. Remove bay leaf before serving.

These days I grab a can of Dinty Moore from the emergency shelf.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 9, 2021)

I wish I could cook like the Chinese, every time I attempt an Asian recipe, I stuff it up - it doesn't taste the same.  They are so clever with making healthy, delicious food, Thai food is also delicious and healthy.  I love Indian food too but trying to make a curry at home with the Indian curry sauces and pastes, it still never tastes the same as one in a restaurant.  Think I'll leave it to the experts and make a beef stew instead.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Put red wine in it, @Gaer


Have to agree. Adding wine to some recipes can creates world class dining.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Cook longer, @Ruthanne . You can also cut the cubes to be smaller if they're too large.


You can slow-cook them in broth in a crockpot for as long as overnight. About an hour before I dump it into a stovetop pot I add chunks of cabbage and carrots to mine. Cabbage seems to bring out the flavor of beef. Makes it brighter (for lack of a better word).


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> You can slow-cook them in broth in a crockpot for as long as overnight. About an hour before I dump it into a stovetop pot I add chunks of cabbage and carrots to mine. Cabbage seems to bring out the flavor of beef. Makes it brighter (for lack of a better word).


I sold my slow cooker at a yard sale a few years ago and really can't afford to get another one right now but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2021)

I’ve done the slower cooker stews but the best stews ‘in my opinion,’ are ones done in the electric fryer. Sautés garlic, then mushrooms. Add carrots, celery and potato chunks with a bit of water to steam them. Then add 1/2 beef broth, 1/2 red wine  and bring to a light boil.  Add chunks of beef and seasoning of choice and cooked  to preference.
Then i make a smooth paste out of 3 or 4 tbsps of flour and blend gently to create a gravy consistency

I like to add any fresh herbs towards the end along with fresh ground pepper and Himalayan salt. There’s some great steak seasoning to choose from.

Making chicken or turkey stew is similar only I use chicken or turkey broth , white wine, and add frozen peas or fresh asparagus at the end as well as using different herbs spices. Fresh coriander and dried marjoram are nice along with fresh ground pepper.

Since I don’t eat much meat I generally only eat the chicken or turkey but make both since my husband a big meat eater. A great stew is one of life’s simple pleasures.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> You can slow-cook them in broth in a crockpot for as long as overnight. About an hour before I dump it into a stovetop pot I add chunks of cabbage and carrots to mine. Cabbage seems to bring out the flavor of beef. Makes it brighter (for lack of a better word).


Cabbage- I never thought of that. Sounds great. I'm not crazy about the crock pot, everything tastes the same, I gave mine away.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Buy it in the can.


I have done that but the sodium content is very very high and I'm on a restricted sodium diet so I don't get it in the can very often.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Buy it in the can then put it in a jar! Does that help!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Peg Bracken's Stay-a-bed Stew


OMG, I remember that. The I Hate To Cook Book!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 9, 2021)

My dad always said, "you don't make beef stew, it accumulates."
I follow his rule.
I've never set out to make stew. I save the leftovers from a pot roast and its gravy,  also leftover veggies such as peas, corn, string beans etc. When I have enough I cook up some onions, celery and carrots. Throw it all in the pot with the beef and gravy add raw cubed potatoes, and some beef broth or water and simmer. 
I never ever have stew the first day, I think it tastes better the second day and even the third.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I'd love a recipe for the best beef stew in the world!


I'll send you mine via private messaging, Gaer.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'll send you mine via private messaging, Gaer.



She wants the best in the world, not best in the Tundra!


----------



## Dana (Apr 9, 2021)

.
Best beef stew in the world…my opinion! I usually make a bucket load of this stew and freeze in containers for a quick meal later.






Tip: Belgian beer is my choice to use always, and I aways have fresh crusty white bread to mop up the gravy...yum!


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Cabbage- I never thought of that. Sounds great. I'm not crazy about the crock pot, everything tastes the same, I gave mine away.


I agree. That's why I just cook the meat, the herbs & spices, and about half the sauce in a crockpot. When the meat's all nice and tender it all goes into a pot and I make the stew on the stove.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 10, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Buy it in the can.


I buy it in the can, then I add additional ingredients


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 10, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I really like beef stew but a lot of the time when I get the beef pieces at the store they seem tough.


I strongly recommend folks get and use an Instant Pot.   Pressure cooking a beef roast or stew has a number of advantages.  First, it's much faster - you can do a roast in about an hour or so, including prep (60-70% time savings, depending on amt. of meat).  Second, it can make just about any cut of meat fall-of-the-bone tender and tasty.  Third, it uses less energy and doesn't heat up the kitchen.  It's almost impossible to screw up a roast or stew.


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2021)

I use London Broil. When it's on sale, I buy a lot , cut it into chunks, and freeze it. When I thaw a packet of chunks, I whack it a few times with the tenderizer and cook it slowly.  Mmmmmmm.
..


----------

